# TPU's Fall 2015 WCG Crunching Challenge- Grand/Special Prize (opt in)



## Norton (Oct 25, 2015)

**Note- this is a special drawing for the Grand/Special challenge prizes. If you are on the list at the bottom of this post you need to opt in to get in on the drawing.*

Hey Team,

The Challenge is done and it's time to select the Grand and Special Prize winners.

*See link below for more info:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...r-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/#post-3356223

Eligibility list(s)- the folks on this list have qualified for the prize(s) indicated:

*Grand Prize
SR2 mobo/cpu/ram combo*
[Ion]
@Shane White
@ThE_MaD_ShOt
@Jstn7477
@T-Bob
@t_ski
@Norton
@manofthem
@xvi
@thebluebumblebee
@kenkickr
@Zachary85
@BarbaricSoul
@mx500torid
@stinger608
@james888
@Mindweaver
@4x4n
@blunt14468
@Deelron
@newtekie1
@BUCK NASTY
@slackin
@Arjai
@Steevo
@Solaris17
@theonedub
@Ahhzz
@Bow 

*Special Prize
GTX 680 w/waterblock and Swiftech AIO combo*
[Ion]
@Shane White
@ThE_MaD_ShOt
@twilyth
@Jstn7477
@T-Bob
@t_ski
@Norton
@manofthem
@xvi
@thebluebumblebee
@kenkickr
@Zachary85
@BarbaricSoul
@mx500torid
@stinger608
@james888
@Mindweaver
@4x4n
@newtekie1
@BUCK NASTY
@slackin
@Arjai
@Steevo
@Solaris17
@Ahhzz

*Post in this thread to opt in- you can enter for both if your name is on both lists but can only win once.

Drawing to be held soon....*


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 25, 2015)

Of course I'm in.........Well, I hope so. For both 

couple of amazing prizes for this awesome challenge!!!!! Bless the members that contributed to these prizes and bless all that enter!


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2015)

Forgot to opt myself in 

In for the *SR2 combo*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2015)

Please opt me out for both.


----------



## blunt14468 (Oct 25, 2015)

count me in  those are some great prizes  thank you to those who donated


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm in for both.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2015)

Bill, please opt me out of the 680 drawing


----------



## theonedub (Oct 25, 2015)

I'll try the SR2 drawing, please.

Need to find a box to ship the 680 and H220X out in, still. It's definitely not getting into a large flat rate  I might try putting the 680 in the AIO box though...


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 25, 2015)

good luck guys


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2015)

good luck


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2015)

Can I get opt in???  I posted in the other thread when it started about participating. I would like to be in the SR2 due to my home server running two xeons that would go nicely in that combo


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 25, 2015)

in for grand prize only, I already have a 780ti


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2015)

Im in


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 25, 2015)

In for both. Great prizes, many thanks to the donators.


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can I get opt in???  I posted in the other thread when it started about participating. I would like to be in the SR2 due to my home server running two xeons that would go nicely in that combo



*Added!* 
looked at your history and you meet the Top 30 requirement based on your recent history/challenge performance

* Note- If anyone else feels they were missed on the list based on eligibility requirements please post here or PM me directly to discuss.

*We'll do the drawings in a couple of days- want to give everyone eligible the opportunity to opt in!*


----------



## Deelron (Oct 25, 2015)

Opting in for the grand prize, oh for sure you betcha.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2015)

Opt me out for the GTX680 please--still more than happy with my AMD HD7950


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 25, 2015)

darn, wish i qualified for these


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 25, 2015)

I'll opt-in for both Prizes.
I could really use the GTX680 and Swiftech AIO to finalize another dedicated Cruncher/Folder


----------



## swhite4784 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm in for both.


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2015)

in for the grand please


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2015)

Very in


----------



## peche (Oct 26, 2015)

i wish a could be in !
nice giveaway! i wish luck all participants and there is no enough words to say thanks to TPU team and staff for all the good moments you have let me be in!

congrats to all future winners!


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2015)

*** UPDATE ***

About a dozen or so folks have opted in so far. *We're going to start the clock now and go for 48 hours* more to give folks an opportunity to get in on these prizes.

I will send out PM's tomorrow and do a last call post on Wednesday afternoom

*Expect to see the drawing(s) on Wednesday evening.*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> *** UPDATE ***
> 
> About a dozen or so folks have opted in so far. *We're going to start the clock now and go for 48 hours* more to give folks an opportunity to get in on these prizes.
> 
> ...


I don't seem to be opted out of the GPU giveaway?


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2015)

Please take my name off the list. I have all ready  won a couple games and that is good enough for me.  Let some one else have a chance to win something.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2015)

Take me off both lists as well Bill. TPU WCG contests have been good to me in the past and want to spread the love.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 27, 2015)

Opting In!! and thanks to the donors!!


----------



## R00kie (Oct 27, 2015)

Would like to opt in for both. Good luck guyz!


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2015)

gdallsk said:


> Would like to opt in for both. Good luck guyz!


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-challenge-grand-special-prize-opt-in.217001/

Keep an eye on the Kreij memorial thread (link in sig)- We will be doing a holiday giveaway of some sort over there by the end of the year!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm in!! Especially for the SR2!!

But I would like to enter my name for both!! A 680 would be a pretty good Folder!


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 28, 2015)

I forgot to opt in, add me to the list please.


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2015)

Last Call!!!

We'll do the drawing in about 8 hours or so.

Get your opt in's posted ASAP folks


----------



## peche (Oct 28, 2015)

should i have to crunch for TPU in order to be in ?
just a silly question !


Regards


----------



## blunt14468 (Oct 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> Last Call!!!


 1 burbon 1 scotch and 1 beer please


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2015)

*Countdown time- drawing in about 3 hours 

Here's the list I have of those who have opted in:

Grand Prize
SR2 mobo/cpu/ram combo*
[Ion]
@Shane White
@ThE_MaD_ShOt
@T-Bob
@Norton
@manofthem
@kenkickr
@Zachary85
@BarbaricSoul
@stinger608
@james888
@4x4n
@blunt14468
@Deelron
@Arjai
@theonedub
@Ahhzz
@brandonwh64
@t_ski
@sneekypeet


*Special Prize
GTX 680 w/waterblock and Swiftech AIO combo*
@Shane White
@ThE_MaD_ShOt
@T-Bob
@manofthem
@kenkickr
@Zachary85
@stinger608
@james888
@4x4n
@Arjai
@Ahhzz

*You have about 2 hours for the final opt-in, list will be locked/selection pending on my next update.*

Note(s):
- @manofthem was your post an opt in for both prizes?
- @t_ski please confirm opt in for the grand prize.

*Good Luck All and thanks to @twilyth and @theonedub for the awesome donations!*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks @twilyth and @theondub!  

Yes @Norton, I was opting in. Sorry for the ambiguous post 



blunt14468 said:


> 1 burbon 1 scotch and 1 beer please



Tito's anyone?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not in for the SR2 combo?


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2015)

*Times up- Winners to be selected shortly.... stay tuned* 



[Ion] said:


> I'm not in for the SR2 combo?


Fixed!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Countdown time- drawing in about 3 hours
> 
> Here's the list I have of those who have opted in:
> 
> ...


Yes, count me in for the SR2 please


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2015)

And the winners are....

*EVGA Classified SR-2 combo *provided by @twilyth 

*Winner- @T-Bob*

*GTX 680* and *Swiftech H220X AIO *provided by @theonedub 

*Winner- @4x4n*

*Congrats to the winners!!! *


----------



## blunt14468 (Oct 29, 2015)

congrats guys


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 29, 2015)

Norton said:


> And the winners are....
> 
> *EVGA Classified SR-2 combo *provided by @twilyth
> 
> ...


Sweet!! My second 2P cruncher 
Thanks @twilyth and @theonedub for such epic donations. I promise to put it to good use for the team.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll be contacting @4x4n with details by this weekend


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow TBob won both of the mobo/CPU combinations??


----------



## Arjai (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats Guys!!

I was SOOOOOOOOOOOO Hoping for the SR-2.

Oh Well, maybe next time around.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats @T-Bob and @4x4n on your awesome wins!  

and Thank You @theonedub and @twilyth on the amazing contributions!   

And of course big respect goes out to @Norton for continuing this Challenge and Giveaway Goodness!


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 29, 2015)

Norton said:


> And the winners are....
> 
> *EVGA Classified SR-2 combo *provided by @twilyth
> 
> ...




Thanks @Norton, @theonedub, and @twilyth !!!  Awesome giveaway!!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats winners

and
Thank You to all who donated to this outstanding team


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## peche (Oct 29, 2015)

congrats all winners! and also the contributors, all the staff involved there too!

Regards,


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 29, 2015)

Norton said:


> And the winners are....
> 
> *EVGA Classified SR-2 combo *provided by @twilyth
> 
> ...




Sweet, thank you!! 

I will have to get re-acquainted with folding, I haven't run it in years.


----------

